

Heroku locked down - llamataboot
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/651

======
eldavido
As I sit sipping my coffee in south soma (SF), I'm imagining what the climate
must be like over at 640 7th St.

I was the ops director at my company for about a year. Even though I've moved
to a different role, posts like this trigger a visceral, physical, almost
Pavlovian feeling. Still.

~~~
alphonse23
I bet it's awesome being the ops directory -- sounds like so much fun!

------
marcusr
We're experiencing network connectivity issues in eu-west-1 at the moment,
confirmed on the AWS status page

~~~
jnsaff2
The "network connectivity" issues are pretty funky, our ELB sometimes just
gets a timeout on connecting, sometimes works fine and sometimes gives the SSL
cert of another site (though always the same CN).

Edit: we are on standard AWS/ELB, not Heroku.

Edit2: seems to be working and AWS updated their status as well. However
pretty scary that some of our traffic got sent to someone else's LB/servers.

~~~
marcusr
Similar here, direct to an instance, it runs at about full speed for 15
seconds, then stops. We can SSH in no problem, and the web logs show some
people are connecting in fine.

Funny how the AWS status page still has a green tick (and a small discrete
(i)) even though there's a confirmed problem.

~~~
gtaylor
> Funny how the AWS status page still has a green tick (and a small discrete
> (i)) even though there's a confirmed problem.

This really irritates me to no end. I imagine it's done to keep their numbers
looking good, or because some manager is incentivized to not properly flag it
as an outage.

It's pathetic that I have to do this, but I follow @ylastic on Twitter and
hear about outages much faster that way.

------
fomb
Lockdown is normal in an incident. It helps protect the running apps from more
issues.

~~~
llamataboot
Yes, I wasn't trying to imply anything was "bad" about it or there was a
security issues. Just noting the (hopefully brief) outage.

as you say currently running apps appear to be fine and dandy.

------
xvolter
Notice they haven't mentioned what the issue is caused by, just that they
consider it resolved.

------
sprite
API is locked down, my instances (PX) seem to be running fine though.

------
swayvil
THAT is a nice palette!

~~~
bellerocky
Totally unrelated to the post, but it is striking how changed the main heroku
website is. It used to be this beautifully designed website with lots of
detailed line art and subtle depth and glowing effects, and now it's this flat
purple with some text. I always thought the beautiful "how it works" section
was useless, but now this site is a shade of what it once was. They could have
at least kept some of the art culture in the design, it was part of the Heroku
brand. Now it looks like every other Salesforce website, only purple, except
for the sign in page.

~~~
dheera
I'm not sure, but for websites trying to offer Paas/IaaS solutions I much
prefer simple, no-nonsense design.

